# Photoshoot of the girlfriend



## shortpballer (Aug 6, 2009)

This is my first time shooting with my canon 20d that I just picked up.  Just got into photography.  I know I should have posted this in the beginner forum, but I just wanted to see what the more advanced photographers thought.  Only rules on critiquing...don't make fun of the girl, because she's my girlfriend.  Other than that please try and keep it to helpful criticisms.  

Thanks,
Eric

#1


#2






#3





#4





#5





#6





#7






#8





#9






#10





#11






#12






#13






#14






#15






#16






#17






#18


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 7, 2009)

Too many pictures in 1 post. Best to put just a few.

I'm not real fond of the whole tilted look, but overall I think there are some nice shots here. Focus is off in #1 (on the flower, not her) and #12 (shoulder is in focus, but not her face). If she is looking at the camera, her eyes need to be in focus.

As for the night shots, I like the colors but the horizons need to be straightened (tilted to the left).

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 7, 2009)

If you want good feedback with good information go to the beginners sections and read the RULES on C&C  

1 to 3 pictures max
Information on how and what settings you used
Any info on what your concept was for the picture!  

You will get more and better responses.  Really need to read rules if you want the better people on here to respond!


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 7, 2009)

Dude, you already posted all these in another thread.  It is not proper on a forum to post the same thing in multiple places.  Just the best place to post it.

In your set here, I don't see how buildings, flowers and night shots have to do anything with "people" photography.  

Break up your images and post the people ones here, and the others in a more appropriate section.


----------



## clax (Aug 8, 2009)

First of all welcome to this forum.I would say,there are room for improvement for a beginner.I did remember how I started and with the help of forum members ,I have slowly improve.Heres my view.Pict no.1 seems OOF ,Try focus on the eyes for portraiture.Pic 2 is somehow underexposed.While Pic 11&12 are soft.I like the colors of the night scene. :thumbup: effort for shooting out there.


----------



## xiangji (Aug 8, 2009)

#14 is gd 
#9 too much make up


----------



## gopal (Aug 8, 2009)

#8,#14 are good....u tried well...as a beginner i appreciate ur efforts....but post 2-3 photos at a time....for comments.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, She's...
uh i mean your pictures are nice :~)
Some pics are too hot (that really is about your picture.. nto you gf.. although she is..)
try cool the temperature / fix the WB in photoshop (if you have it)


----------



## JTG40cal (Aug 9, 2009)

A few questions, only because I am new to all this too...

What was your lighting source for #3?

What settings did you use for #17 and #18?  Flash?  Tripod?


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 9, 2009)

Look at the catchlights, shadow of the nose ring, and angle of the frame in #3. It's on-camera flash.


----------



## shortpballer (Aug 9, 2009)

It is an on camera flash.  And that thing is a piece... Just picked up a 430ex yesterday so i'm hoping I will get better pictures soon.  And the night shots yes I used a tripod, no flash.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 9, 2009)

#4 Rocks.... Love the angle.... and the architecture.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 10, 2009)

Firstly, the photos are too large.  In future, please resize them to something smaller than 800 pixels, so that people can easily view them on their monitors.  
Then, keep the post to only a few photos.  And if you are asking about shots of your GF, then leave out the landscape shots.


----------



## ANDS! (Aug 10, 2009)

A good start if you ask me.  #12 would be killed if the focus was on her face and not her shoulder.  Still there is something to be said by the dreamy quality of that shot.  #9 as well is a keeper - but then you cut the top of her hair off. . .so close.  So close.



> Some pics are too hot



The only photo that could be considered "hot" is #7 and #8, on the left side of her face.  The rest of the shots you did well to use flash to even things out and not have the sun get a bit crazy here. . .and I see you are referring to color-balance.  There is a warm tone to the photos.  I would not consider them overly warm, and I think it works.  

All in all a bang up first job on the young lady.  Take her out again, and try to focus on focus and composition; not only on the young lady, but the elements SURROUNDING her.  I see more than a few "scenes" that you can place her in if you return to that environment you guys were at.


----------



## Psyentific (Aug 12, 2009)

Your landscape shots are very tilted.  Looks like you tripped as you pressed the shutter.  Fix those horizons.


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 12, 2009)

Your landscape/architecture photos are much better than you're "girlfriend" photos, which are quite literally just your girlfriend standing in front of the landscape.

I dont mind the wonky horizons much because I like the lines that are created, EXCEPT in the nighttime landscapes... those need to be fixed.


----------



## shortpballer (Aug 12, 2009)

ANDS! said:


> A good start if you ask me.  #12 would be killed if the focus was on her face and not her shoulder.  Still there is something to be said by the dreamy quality of that shot.  #9 as well is a keeper - but then you cut the top of her hair off. . .so close.  So close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is a really tan girl so thats the reason they make look too warm to you guys.  But I did my best to fix the white balance and everything.  The on that is out of focus, #12 I took while both of us were walking.  So both the camera and her were moving and I just said "hey audrey" and she turned and I snapped, so I'm glad it even came out as good as it did.  But yes I would agree that shot would be amazing if it was focused on her eyes.


----------



## E-jeezy (Aug 13, 2009)

good start, work on the poses a little, if you're looking to getting into model photography, some of them just looked awkward, wb looked off on a few, and idk about the angles...but theyre decent pictures. and the gf is hot, nice work


----------



## spaz2145 (Aug 23, 2009)

what filter was used in #7?


----------



## SwitchFX (Aug 24, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, I love the modern angle attempts. I recognize some of those shots, you're in La Jolla, right?


----------

